
The US tariffs on China have been paid almost entirely by US importers: IMF - Leary
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/23/the-us-tariffs-on-china-have-been-paid-almost-entirely-by-us-importers-imf-study.html
======
Fjolsvith
And for Chinese products to remain competitive, their prices have to drop,
cutting the profit margins. It still hurts China.

~~~
knd775
It would seem that you don't do any business with China. Things from China are
so cheap that their primary competition is other Chinese manufacturers. When
products that I can get from China for $0.65 are >$7 from the US, those
tariffs would have to be 1000% for them to make them noncompetitive.

~~~
Fjolsvith
Oh, well, then I seem to have totally misread all the opposition to Trump's
tariffs on Chinese goods. What on earth are those importers worrying about,
anyways? Silly me.

